# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Overseas Crayfish

## ownu4free

Anyone have lobang for getting crayfish from overseas? or recommend any shop in Singapore which offer the most crays.

----------


## Interestor

you may want to try tropical at pasir ris farmway.



CHeers..

----------


## thePractce

What are you looking to get? You can try your luck at Qianhu, Rainbow, OTF and Seaview. If you have the dough, you can consider getting lfs to special order  :Wink:

----------


## ownu4free

> you may want to try tropical at pasir ris farmway.
> 
> 
> 
> CHeers..


Hmm...Farmway what? they have more variety or they help import?

----------


## ownu4free

> What are you looking to get? You can try your luck at Qianhu, Rainbow, OTF and Seaview. If you have the dough, you can consider getting lfs to special order


Looking for Blue procambarus clarkii  :Sad:

----------


## thePractce

Blue ones are called procambarus alleni, I bought mine at OTF, pasir ris farmway. Y618 will also have them from time to time, I also got them at $3 before. If you don't mind larger sized ones I just saw a few pieces at serangoon north last week.

----------


## ownu4free

> Blue ones are called procambarus alleni, I bought mine at OTF, pasir ris farmway. Y618 will also have them from time to time, I also got them at $3 before. If you don't mind larger sized ones I just saw a few pieces at serangoon north last week.


ya im aware of alleni, theres blue clarkii but very little in sg

----------


## thePractce

What is the difference between the two? I accidentally made an artificial blue clarkii before. Start off with a discoloured red one and then keep with whitish surroundings, have a T5 with blue light and just turn it on for a few hours every night. It will get bluer with each moult.

----------


## ownu4free

> What is the difference between the two? I accidentally made an artificial blue clarkii before. Start off with a discoloured red one and then keep with whitish surroundings, have a T5 with blue light and just turn it on for a few hours every night. It will get bluer with each moult.



Claw difference. My Clarkii slowly turning blue also. But i dunno if it will molt again cause it is quite big already. Around 3.5 inches. 
Here's my Clarkii:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...arkii-Crayfish

----------


## thePractce

That looks the same as mine, probably your blue wall :Grin:  I'm on the way to seaview now and maybe qian hu if I have time. Let you know if I see anything

----------


## ownu4free

> That looks the same as mine, probably your blue wall I'm on the way to seaview now and maybe qian hu if I have time. Let you know if I see anything


I went seaview too just now~ so.. what did u get? the blue lobster are only left with around 10pcs, did u grab them all? haha

----------


## thePractce

Nope, I didn't get them. Condition wasn't good enough. I went to seaview, C328 row of aquariums, qianhu and aquastar today. I was keeping an eye out for your blue clarkii but didn't see any. Closest was a female alleni at aquastar and based on observation they have the widest variety. I also found the blue one I was looking for there mine was the only piece! A little algae but gorgeous nonetheless. I got very nice a super red at an arowana shop near C328 at $10. Wish I could help you more.

----------


## ownu4free

> Nope, I didn't get them. Condition wasn't good enough. I went to seaview, C328 row of aquariums, qianhu and aquastar today. I was keeping an eye out for your blue clarkii but didn't see any. Closest was a female alleni at aquastar and based on observation they have the widest variety. I also found the blue one I was looking for there mine was the only piece! A little algae but gorgeous nonetheless. I got very nice a super red at an arowana shop near C328 at $10. Wish I could help you more.


got photos of your crays?

----------


## ownu4free

> Nope, I didn't get them. Condition wasn't good enough. I went to seaview, C328 row of aquariums, qianhu and aquastar today. I was keeping an eye out for your blue clarkii but didn't see any. Closest was a female alleni at aquastar and based on observation they have the widest variety. I also found the blue one I was looking for there mine was the only piece! A little algae but gorgeous nonetheless. I got very nice a super red at an arowana shop near C328 at $10. Wish I could help you more.


BTW where is aquastar?

----------


## thePractce

I don't have photos now but I'll upload soon as I get the chance. Aquastar is at yishun central. I don't have the exact address but it's below yishun post.

----------


## ownu4free

> I don't have photos now but I'll upload soon as I get the chance. Aquastar is at yishun central. I don't have the exact address but it's below yishun post.


Ohhh i live in the East, so that's a bit far for me. Currently my 2 feet tank housing 3 crays already. so i think wont be getting any so soon. unless i find a cheap tank :P

----------


## ownu4free

> Nope, I didn't get them. Condition wasn't good enough. I went to seaview, C328 row of aquariums, qianhu and aquastar today. I was keeping an eye out for your blue clarkii but didn't see any. Closest was a female alleni at aquastar and based on observation they have the widest variety. I also found the blue one I was looking for there mine was the only piece! A little algae but gorgeous nonetheless. I got very nice a super red at an arowana shop near C328 at $10. Wish I could help you more.


hey bro,any idea how to identify the gender of the electric blue ( red-claw)? im aware the male have red at the side of the claws, but went to seaview, all no red claw, isit too young or all are females? cause mine quite big but no red claw also

----------


## thePractce

Yup, female's claws won't turn red but the red coloration but the red patches in males won't be visible until they reach maturity. One obvious example is the adult red claw crayfish you see in the tanks opposite the plant section at seaview. Its difficult to determine their gender at a young age but as a rule of thumb, when you compare two red claw crayfish. Pick the one with the skinny/less bulky/smaller claws if you want a female. (Do not apply this on Clarkiis) Your electric blue is a female.

----------


## ownu4free

> Yup, female's claws won't turn red but the red coloration but the red patches in males won't be visible until they reach maturity. One obvious example is the adult red claw crayfish you see in the tanks opposite the plant section at seaview. Its difficult to determine their gender at a young age but as a rule of thumb, when you compare two red claw crayfish. Pick the one with the skinny/less bulky/smaller claws if you want a female. (Do not apply this on Clarkiis) Your electric blue is a female.


Was hoping to get a male to breed with mine. Do you think seaview sell young male?the whole tank seems to be of the same gender

----------


## thePractce

Yup, the tank is mixed gender. Its not obvious but if you inspect the claw size, the ones with slightly bigger claws will more likely be male

----------


## ownu4free

> Yup, the tank is mixed gender. Its not obvious but if you inspect the claw size, the ones with slightly bigger claws will more likely be male


Thx, will take a look this weekend, whats the max size for a cray kept in a tank?

----------


## thePractce

I don't know either  :Laughing:

----------


## ownu4free

> I don't know either


How many crays u have? your largest one roughly how many cm :O

----------


## thePractce

I just gave my adult clarkii up for adoption last week, that was about 10cm? I didn't bother to measure them. Right now I have 12, all juveniles cause i just restarted my collection.IMAG1494.jpgIMAG1493_1.jpgIMAG1448_1.jpgIMAG1510.jpgIMAG1443.jpg

----------


## thePractce

Don't have photos of them all, still got a few babies about 1cm long ones. IMAG0105_1.jpgIMAG1473.jpg

----------


## ownu4free

> I just gave my adult clarkii up for adoption last week, that was about 10cm? I didn't bother to measure them. Right now I have 12, all juveniles cause i just restarted my collection.IMAG1494.jpgIMAG1493_1.jpgIMAG1448_1.jpgIMAG1510.jpgIMAG1443.jpg


wow nice red claw( electric blue), do let me know if you have male for adoption, i wanna breed them.thx

----------


## thePractce

I want look for a male to breed electric blues too but mine's a female and not at breeding age now

----------


## ownu4free

> I want look for a male to breed electric blues too but mine's a female and not at breeding age now


How to know if it is at breeding age? saw a male at pasir ris farmway, was nice cost $15. roughly like my blue cray size

----------


## thePractce

Really? I just went there last weekend and the only electric blue I saw was in their display tank, at mainland tropical fishfarm. Which shop did you see that one at? I've been experimenting on how to turn them into electric blue, ever since the 4 electric blues I bought turned brown  :Sad:  The other morphs I have seen are Opal and White. Back to the topic, I normally judge them by size, other traits are: females will develop a blue tip on their claws, males will develop a red patch.

----------


## ownu4free

> Really? I just went there last weekend and the only electric blue I saw was in their display tank, at mainland tropical fishfarm. Which shop did you see that one at? I've been experimenting on how to turn them into electric blue, ever since the 4 electric blues I bought turned brown  The other morphs I have seen are Opal and White. Back to the topic, I normally judge them by size, other traits are: females will develop a blue tip on their claws, males will develop a red patch.


OTF aquarium. Left 1 or 2 only. Look nice and healthy. My electric blue shells lifted today.. Looks like its gonna molt. cant wait to see it when i reach home  :Very Happy:

----------


## thePractce

Yours seems to moult really fast. What does it eat?

----------


## ownu4free

> Yours seems to moult really fast. What does it eat?


 Some sinking pellet that i bought from seaview. i feed them one to one and a half stick per day. Then maybe bloodworm every 2 week. The blue cray will start digging when it get ready to molt.

----------


## ownu4free

> I want look for a male to breed electric blues too but mine's a female and not at breeding age now


DO u think this is male or female ?IMG_20141122_161918.jpgIMG_20141122_161918.jpg

----------


## thePractce

Nice colour, looks male to me. Is this from seaview? I was there earlier to get a male too. IMAG1527.jpg

----------


## ownu4free

> Nice colour, looks male to me. Is this from seaview? I was there earlier to get a male too. IMAG1527.jpg


Yes from seaview, looking for a male, dunno how differentiate so tikam

----------


## thePractce

Easiest way is to tell from the claw size but you need practice. The harder way is to look at their underside, but in my opinion this is near impossible to tell for juvenile red claw crayfish (I normally look at the claws, if there are no claws then I will look at the transparent dots on the female) SexingCherax3x5300ppi-1.jpg

----------


## ownu4free

> Easiest way is to tell from the claw size but you need practice. The harder way is to look at their underside, but in my opinion this is near impossible to tell for juvenile red claw crayfish (I normally look at the claws, if there are no claws then I will look at the transparent dots on the female) SexingCherax3x5300ppi-1.jpg


Hopefully mine will be a male, care to share contact? So we can watsapp to share knowledge

----------


## thePractce

I don't see anything in my sent items but I think I pm'ed you

----------


## vistary

> DO u think this is male or female ?IMG_20141122_161918.jpgIMG_20141122_161918.jpg


nice.
is this from the row of bottom tanks where they house the blue, red and white crayfish? Or is it individually packed?

----------


## thePractce

Row of bottom tanks. This is the $4.80 one. Don't go so soon cause after I got mine today there were only around 14-16 pieces left

----------


## ownu4free

> Row of bottom tanks. This is the $4.80 one. Don't go so soon cause after I got mine today there were only around 14-16 pieces left


No its less than that when i went there. around 8 only. so i keep choosing

----------


## Dscheng

Clayfish can mix with other fish a not? like guppy?

----------


## ownu4free

> Clayfish can mix with other fish a not? like guppy?


Crayfish will eat anything they catch. i kept 6 guppy with it before, 6 of time got cleared after a month. My Goldfish and Betta survived till today, however goldfish produce tons of waste. I also mixed them with chinese algae eater, but they died/ got killed after months.

----------


## Dscheng

> Crayfish will eat anything they catch. i kept 6 guppy with it before, 6 of time got cleared after a month. My Goldfish and Betta survived till today, however goldfish produce tons of waste. I also mixed them with chinese algae eater, but they died/ got killed after months.


 Wahha.. indeed a killer.

----------


## ownu4free

> Wahha.. indeed a killer.


Yea, my betta seems to be doing well, just that fins got nip off, but will grow back

----------

